# new haunt idea



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i've decided what i want for my haunt next year. i want to do a Christmas theme. i don't want the grinch or the nightmare before christmas [although i love both those shows]. what i want is a family like the adams family or the munsters family celebrating a kooky halloweeny style christmas. i need a name for my family and a dress for the main character. remember morticia and lilliun both had their trademark dress. and i'm going to have a mad scientists lab. like grandpa on the munsters had a lab. i've picked up 2 childrens books on the human body. i thought it would be fun to put them on a medical books shelf.

so any suggestions for
1. a haunt name
2. a name replacing lilliun and morticia
3. a name replacing herman or gomez
4. a name replacing gramps and mamaw
5. a character replacing uncle festor
6. a character replacing it
7. a girl and boys name
8. ideas for a pet
9. and a trademark dress 
or any idea that would work for this theme.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Instead...*

Of the mansion have it set in a double wide trailer in the woods at the edge of a sanitary landfill.
There is no basement but the drain field lines plugged years ago from the septic tank, it all dried out and now that is the basement.
The family pet could be a skunk in a small cage made to wear a raccoon hide (so he can pretend to not be a skunk)
No money for nursing care so Grandpa needs diapers, no money for such frivoulous things, so he is perminently standing in a 55 gal. steel drum full of a mixture of water, alcohol, that's his "diaper".
Little "Sis" has a living necklace for her jewlery, mice hanging from their tails on a dog collar around her neck. The mice are sleepy, most of the time, no problem.
The Father is only seen as a pair of legs and feet sticking out from under the end of the trailer, he seems to be working on the electrical system now for a real long time. "What is that smell?"
"Wasn't he wearing white socks when he crawled under there last week, now they look brown."
Ma is staring at the 11 inch screen portable Tv on the breakfast nook, waiting for her "story" to come on. She is watching the Snakes Network. No electrical Thing-a-mabobbs in this TV, Jr. gutted it years ago and he made into a glass cage for his snakes. But Ma's still waiting, watching.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gym, i really like some of your ideas. i have a skunk that has eyes that light up that would work in a cage. and i love the living necklace. if i can find some animated mice, that would be cool. thanks for your input. any name suggestions?


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't forget to have a black X-mas tree.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

I like the green Christmas tree covered in orange lights and spiders. I think a black tree would also look awesome. For a pet I like a buzzard or owl.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

after christmas and at garage sales i pick up cheap christmas trees. i have several different colors. i have a green tree and i think a green tree with orange lights and spiders sounds pretty and creepy. i have a black christmas tree. so what are your suggestions for it's decor?
skunk, mice, buzzards, and owls. i'm feeling it. loving the ideas.


----------



## t-town scarecrow (Mar 25, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> after christmas and at garage sales i pick up cheap christmas trees. i have several different colors. i have a green tree and i think a green tree with orange lights and spiders sounds pretty and creepy. i have a black christmas tree. so what are your suggestions for it's decor?
> skunk, mice, buzzards, and owls. i'm feeling it. loving the ideas.


How about putting eyeballs, a heart, or other body parts in the tree?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Meet the Kadavins. (a cross between the Kardashians and the word "Cadaver") They live in Rottingham. The mistress of the house could go by something like "Maggie". Her hubby: "Morten". Children: Stilla and Riggie.. lol Just some silly name ideas off the top of my head.. You never know what might spark another idea! Let me know if thsi is the kind of thing your looking for.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kymmm, absolutly what i'm looking for. guess i don't know who the kardashians are. but will play with the cadavers. like that. t-town, body parts on a black tree sounds good. 2 eyeballs, heart, 2 ears, tongue, brain, teeth, nose, an arm and a leg. oh, how about gray hair instead of strands of tinsel.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh! The dress would look great if it were similar to the floor legnth dresses that Morticia and Lilly wore but in a deep burgundy.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

The Kardashian's are a family that has a reality show. It's the wife and daughters of Robert Kardashian (One of OJ Simpson's attorneys)


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

Maybe have stockings hanging with the feet still in the stockings, and covered with different critters


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kymmm, i love the burgandy idea. and i always liked morticias dress a little better, but it looks hard to move in. maybe something in between morticia and lilies dress. i bought a bunch of evening dresses, i guess i need to see what i got. if nothing there i'll have to start watching garage sales and goodwill. meatball, that is so gruesome, but i love it. you know, how about what looks to be a postmans legs. and, remember how they always had a torture chamber, i could have a torture chamber too. i have a guillotine and a crawling hand, i will put the hand on the floor upside down so it's not crawling, just wiggling like it's been freshly chopped. kymmm, how about instead of lady gadiva i have lady cadaver? she can have long black hair


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Just an idea. Instead of a mad scientist lab perhaps you could consider a Satan Claws Toy Shop. 
- A lifesize devil in a Black Santa Suit with body parts coming out of his "toy Sack"
- Instead of elves making wonderful Christmas Toys you could have Trolls/Elf Zombies/childrens Skeletons making evil toys. 
- An assembly line could be femur rollers with skulls on the end. 
- Finished black presents could have skull and crossbone bows. 
- You could hack a Christmas blow up snowglobe and substitute the white snowflakes for red and black, add a traped child victim inside, with red blood drips running down the inside. 
- Perhaps the family name could be "The Claws".
- hang skulls, pitchforks, body parts, bones from the Christmas tree. The tinsel could be red spiderwebs, Place a Crystal Skull or anarchy symbol as the tree topper.
- window frosting red or more red spiderwebs.
- pack childrens stockings with rodents, worms, snakes
- Santas sleigh could be halloweened up and have wolves instead of reindeers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

doto, some of your ideas are wonderful. i still want to do the lab. been wanting to do one for awhile. but, herman worked for a funeral business, i could have the father here work for the toy shop. the toy shop could be called-The Claws Toy Shop. i like the idea of a black santa, but i stay away from the devil image. body parts protruding out of a santa sack is good. i think i will go with the trolls for elves, i like that. the assembly line is good. i have one of those treadmills, i could have a troll putting stuff on at one end and the trick or treat goodies dropping into a basket at the other end. the kids could choose one. i wouldn't know how to hack a blowup. like the idea though. i think a skull or head would make a nice tree topper. i have green, black or white spiderwebbing, but where the heck do you get red. i want some. i can make a fireplace out of some boxes, i like the snakes and stuff in the hanging stockings. i did pick up a santas sleigh and a couple of reindeer after christmas i can halloween up. 

so, i will have a family in the garage having a kooky kind of christmas. this will be bazaar but not scary for the little ones. for the older ones they can go to the lab in the basement, and then to the older part of the basement for the claws toy shop. these 2 rooms will be the scares and scarier.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

any other ideas? boy, i usually have to write this up myself, this is going well. Thanks you guys

i also always have the kids interact. this year my theme is a western theme and i'm hanging up some ghosts and having a pop gun and a shooting gallery. last year we played rat splat, and in the past i've had karoake, blind folded reach in jello and pull out something [a gummy worm] and eat it, throw a beanbag through a clowns mouth, answer halloween trivia, pick your own path, scavenger hunt, walk a plank, and name that monster. any ideas?


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Also it would look great if your tree had stings of teeth as garland!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the teeth idea. are there possibly beads i can purchase that are reasonably cheap? or do i make them? how do you make them? can't be that hard.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Certainly you could use some of the teeth off a few of those styrofoam skulls, but for a lot of teeth, I think I would just create them from a 1/4" or 1/2" sheet of styrofoam and use my dremel tool to shape them. You could even do some that are like human teeth, but there could also be fangs, too.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Another option would be to use kernels of indian corn, which would be small, but the different colors would make the teeth look old and rotten.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm liking lady Cadaver!! You could even go with a midieval type dress with bat-wing like sleeves and a corset.. Coolio!! Boris Cadaver (instead of Boris Karloff) could be hubby's name. You're kids could be Ashly and Dustin (ashes to ashes, dust to dust) lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i don't have a dremel tool and don't know what one looks like or how to use one. but would love the look of styrafoam. if i used indian corn [like the rotten teeth idea], would it be easy to poke a hole to string. i think boris cadaver, ashly and dustin are perfect names. it will probably be a 14 year old girl playing lady cadaver. i could see her really liking the burgandy medievial bat-wing sleeves corset dress. i have a silver bat necklace or a spider web chocker with silver rhinestones she could wear on her neck. i hope i can find something like this dress.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i always have the kids interact by playing a game. i saw posted here a baby toss game. i think i will change the name to baby doll toss game and go with that. if anyone else has any ideas, for the haunt, i'm glad to hear them.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Kadavins!! love that name play. I think you should stick with it.

replace It with What.

the trademark dress, black fitting but its shreddred with holes, dirt and dried blood.

Name Zombiette and Zomby

there are no kids. Zombiette and Zomby ate them.

Black tree, organge light with body parts for dec.

Pet? i dont know you might have ate it too.

Mamaw for MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM No gramps you might of ate him.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

no whining, you make me laugh. you also give me an idea. hey, how about for gramps, instead of a vampire, how about a werewolf. and i'll toss around having zombie kids. what do you think? and, what if i pick up a wedding dress and shred off the outer skirt just above the knees and leave the underskirt fitting. slit it up each side just to the knees. saw someone post one on here like this. i'll see if i can find it


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

werewolf sounds good. He might not like Zomby, for he is always running away with pieces of Zmoby in his mouth. Can you say diease issue? EWWWWWW!

For Zombie Kids, they could always be humans, but they dont last. Zomby and Zombeitte get hungry all the time eating them.
(POOR HUMAN KIDSDIES)

wedding dress idea? WONDERFUL!!!!! I LOVE IT! GO GOODWILL SHOPPING NOW!!!!!
They sell all kind of wedding dresses and for what you wanting to go for, you can do no wrong there.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

An Evil dead Peanuts gang x-mas theme! that would be creepy but funny enough for lil TOTs as well.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ter, i love that idea. my haunters are young, they will love it too. i'm gonna write it down for a future plan. this year i'm doing a western theme, next year an adams style theme, then an egyptian theme, i'm gonna keep in mind the gang theme. i could have a pumpkin patch and the great pumpkin going after the tot. love it! hey, you got any ideas that would work for an adams style theme?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hello, this is NOWHINNING'S and Spookyones Mother,I have some sugggestions for you. If you are doing a weird family celebrates christmas for the little ones try not to be to gross.our 10 and 11 year olds don't like gross.funny off center is great.But not to gross.stay with a green tree. green trees are christmasy.what you hang on the tree for decorations is what makes it funny.black packages with skull ribbon,under it.You must give each small child a present to open, could be candy in the box,something small,mostly just something that is wrapped there xmas way for your little ones to open.you know those monster figures? How about one of those dresses as a elf? you know the tradinioal outfit,horror face ,trying to be christmas? picture the monsters,gobbins and the spooks, all dresses in the reds and greens of christmas.a wolf in a ho-ho hat.......also the teeth thing ..wallyworld..aka.walmart. has sculpty clay.you make what you want,cook it in your oven on a low tempture,you can paint it,sand it ,i've covered glass,bottles,made jewrely.makd sculpures,if you can think it you can make it. a small brick of it is like $5.00.a little goes a long way if you need to make some thing bigger use alumnin foil make the shape then cover it in clay.then cook,cool,paint.have more ideals i craft,and liove Halloween where do you think my kids get it from....EVIL QUEEN

NOWHINING HERE.... DO YOU THINK I SHOULD START HER UP?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i love your present idea. i never thought of that. it would be a wrapped present and like getting a grab bag. kids love grab bags. the kids could just go up and pick a present from under the tree. and i like your tree idea. i have many trees. i pick them up after christmas and at garage sales for $5.00 or less. last year i used them for my woods in my hansel and gretal theme. this year i'm using them in my western theme. for the whacky family next year i'm thinking of having the mom, 2 kids, and grandma decorating the trees. this will be in the garage for the little ones. then in the basment will be the scary land for the older kids. i do scary but not gross. i am going to have grandpa in a mad scientist lab and dad working in a bad santa shop. my haunters started when they were 9, and are 14 now. they have a blast, and being kids, they just aren't to scary. i am so glad you posted. thanks, great ideas


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will tell her you said that.... she will be thrilled.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, halloween is fast approaching, so, i thought i would revise this thread to see if any more ideas might be added.
ANYONE


----------



## Northrad (Aug 24, 2010)

Saw you were interested in a Grandpa Werewolf?

How about a grandpa werewolf with hardly any fur (balding, glasses and with a walker)?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my gosh! i love that! you know, i think i will have to see how i could work that.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so last year i did a western theme, and i used a facade my daughter made for her sons western birthday party a few years back. so we have decided to use the same facade, and try to transform it into a mausoleum. we're going to have the family living inside the mausoleum. we'll build a cemetary and a tree area around the mausoleum. this will all be done inside my double stalled garage.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't add much here, I always liked the name Natasha. Has that old world sound to it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks beacon, another name to keep in mind.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Or the dress made with scraps like a quilt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and halloween picture on the quilt. hmmmm, maybe

okay, every year i put up glass tombstones i made. this year i plan on upgrading them. i also in the past thought a glass mausoleum would be cool. i would put a singing, moving, lit up skelly inside the glass mausolem. i've been collecting glass for a few years now, and have 36 pieces. so now, how do i connect the glass without using cement? if i cement the glass, it will be permanent, and to heavy to move. 
http://www.bing.com/shopping/8-in-x...A5894?q=glass+block&lpq=glass block&FORM=HURE
here is the type of glass i'll be using.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> Or the dress made with scraps like a quilt.


i went to hobby lobby today, and they had an apron made of quilt pieces. it was very cute


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so last year i was planning on doing this theme, but i had things come up and never got it done. so hopefully this will be the year i do it. right now i'm trying to think of names for my haunt. i decided to have my family called the Ryemans. there are ...the adams family, and the munsters. they are very simple names. so for my family:
1. the ryemans
2. the ryemans family
3. the ryemans Christmas
4. the ryemans family Christmas 
5. other


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

'The Ryemans' is my pick if you are planning to play it straight, hallo. If you want to go for the cheese factor, #4, done in the bumbling style of the Griswolds, would be perfect


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks garth. isn't there a scary story about the rye? by maybe edger allen poe? i was thinking of doing the family of the cadavers, then heard my neice was going to a play by that name that is going around. so i veered another way.


----------



## shadowless (May 1, 2009)

A lot of good ideas already posted. This is all I could think of. Look forward to hearing how you are going to present your characters this year.
1. I like the name the Gravens. The theme could be based on a common xmas song, like "Have Yourself a Graven Little Xmas" or "Oh Graven Tree"
2. Mae Beth or Crimson Mae
3. Edgar or MoorTim 
4. Olden Maw and Olden Paw
5. Uncle 
6. Cousin X
7. Pumpkin and Gourdee
9. Snookums
10. I like the idea of a burgandy, fitting, floor-length dress, and maybe some vintage lace, or feathers, or ruffles around the sleeves and base of the skirt. And an umbrella to match the dress. 

I like the umbrella in this pic. Sorry about the dress lifted up. Not my pic. Just check out the umbrella. Guys, keep yours eyes UP. http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4895954314_f18ef37998.jpg


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Kymmm said:


> I'm liking lady Cadaver!! You could even go with a midieval type dress with bat-wing like sleeves and a corset.. Coolio!! Boris Cadaver (instead of Boris Karloff) could be hubby's name. You're kids could be Ashly and Dustin (ashes to ashes, dust to dust) lol


These names are still my favorite. This is a very clever idea, and lots of great input from members.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm liking all the imput too. i will probably sit down with all the suggestions and run them all by my daughter and grandson. i'm still undecided. any more suggestions?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks garth. isn't there a scary story about the rye? by maybe edger allen poe? i was thinking of doing the family of the cadavers, then heard my neice was going to a play by that name that is going around. so i veered another way.


Not a problem, hallo. Probably _The Catcher in the Rye_, which isn't quite horror, but is still dark. Maybe the family could be the 'Kardavershians'? 



shadowless said:


> 9. Snookums


In the name of all that is holy, noooooooooooooooo!!!!!! That reeks of _Jersey Shore_ Even 'Pookie' is too close for comfort...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

what's jershey shore? an unfavorite vacation spot for you?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also use 1313 Mockingbird Lane (munsters address) or if you use addams family--000 Cemetery Lane. 

Amity Island (from Jaws) - a delectable vacation spot ?

Just some random ideas!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks matrix, i love the ideas.
hey matrix, thanks for the idea you gave me in another thread for my haunt...a deadly Christmas. that's another one to consider


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i went to goodwill, and i found this costume that i loved. i showed it to my daughter, and she's going to wear it and be the mrs.
it is black crush velvet, and has red glittery spider webs going down the front of the costume, it has red glittery spider webs going around the hem of the bell shaped sleeves, it has red ties in back, it has red crush velvet inserts going down the center of the front of the dress and the sleaves, and it has red glittery spider webs going around the hood. the pictures don't do it justice


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh Hallowrenescene, that dress is perfect for your theme. It is really beautiful. Every so often, something is out there that just fits right in. What luck!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks, i really loved it too. and now i found a dress for my mannequin. it is black and has an interesting hemline. goodwill, $3.75. i want to make 3 tombstones and have her sitting on them. the stones will have her name and a different husbands name on each one. her name will be mindy mercy, and her husbands names will be...ben mercy, jolly rogers, and kerby ryeman. i have 2 punk wigs that are fiber optic and she will wear one of them. one is white and one is black. i haven't decided which color i want her to wear yet. i will have to dig them out and try them both on her. the wigs won't be for awhile yet, i'm not ready to dig. here is a picture of the dress. oh, and i need to find some black undies.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Lady Cadaver idea....



hallorenescene said:


> kymmm, i love the burgandy idea. and i always liked morticias dress a little better, but it looks hard to move in. maybe something in between morticia and lilies dress. i bought a bunch of evening dresses, i guess i need to see what i got. if nothing there i'll have to start watching garage sales and goodwill. meatball, that is so gruesome, but i love it. you know, how about what looks to be a postmans legs. and, remember how they always had a torture chamber, i could have a torture chamber too. i have a guillotine and a crawling hand, i will put the hand on the floor upside down so it's not crawling, just wiggling like it's been freshly chopped. kymmm, how about instead of lady gadiva i have lady cadaver? she can have long black hair


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I love this idea....



Kymmm said:


> I'm liking lady Cadaver!! You could even go with a midieval type dress with bat-wing like sleeves and a corset.. Coolio!! Boris Cadaver (instead of Boris Karloff) could be hubby's name. You're kids could be Ashly and Dustin (ashes to ashes, dust to dust) lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks, i really loved it too. and now i found a dress for my mannequin. it is black and has an interesting hemline. goodwill, $3.75. i want to make 3 tombstones and have her sitting on them. the stones will have her name and a different husbands name on each one. her name will be mindy mercy, and her husbands names will be...ben mercy, jolly rogers, and kerby ryeman. i have 2 punk wigs that are fiber optic and she will wear one of them. one is white and one is black. i haven't decided which color i want her to wear yet. i will have to dig them out and try them both on her. the wigs won't be for awhile yet, i'm not ready to dig. here is a picture of the dress. oh, and i need to find some black undies.


I love this dress too, with that cool hemline. Your idea for her sounds really awesome too. I will wait to see the wigs, they sound interesting, like her hair's on fire.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, they should definitely have a pet evil snowman that they all absolutely adore (like the Munsters' "Spot"). I will try to think up some fun names...off to read the rest of this thread now...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

How about The Mistletoads?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

The daughter could be Noel and the son could be Ebineezer.

Parents Frank, short for Franken-cense (as in Frankenstein/frankincense) and Goria (Gloria).

The family could be standing together singing from a carol book, "Have Yourself a Scary Little Christmas." The girl could standing behind her brother getting ready to stab him with mistletoe or holly tied to a stake.

ETA: There could be a banner saying "I'm dreaming of a fright Christmas" and the pet rabid snowman's name could be Meltdown.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

How about a Santa, like a really ho-ho cheesy plastic one, on the roof riding on top of a hearse and waving cheerily?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

melanie, you have some fantastic ideas. how about goria and gris graven? i'm still playing with cadaver graven. when it gets closer, i'm going to write down all the ideas, and brainstorm. since the grandma character is witchy, i think a pet toad with the name mistletoad is fitting. i also like your slogan. you know, it's going to be hard to decide. thanks for all the ideas. right now we're toying with the idea of having santas workshop filled with ventriloquist dolls. i have about 5 or 6 of them. these kinds of dolls scare people.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> right now we're toying with the idea of having santas workshop filled with ventriloquist dolls. i have about 5 or 6 of them. these kinds of dolls scare people.


Speaking of which, check out these vintage portraits of ventriloquists and their (admittedly, creepy) dummies: http://io9.com/5913114/vintage-ventriloquism-portraits-were-incredibly-unnerving


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saruman, those are great. especially the wanted poster. those i for sure can use. thanks for the link


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How about- "meet your normal american family...the Cadaversons" With sons Rottley, and Decayla


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks matrix, those are some more good suggestions. with all the suggestions, this haunt should turn out super creepy fun. 
saruman, i went through my photos and found one of my daughter with her ventriloquist dummy at the age of 10. i'm going to frame this along with the rest


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Lots of WONDERFUL ideas and what a fun theme!! I really love that dress on your mannequin!! (If it disappears, don't look at me.. ) lol I look forward to seeing your ideas turn into props so, keep us posted!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kymmm, hhmmm, looking to see if you have my address and live close. YIKES! lol. so i went to goodwill, and they had this red hooded outfit. perfect for my haunt. we are planning on having a hench man, a guillotine, and an electric chair. so the henchman usually wears black, but being this is a Christmas/adams style haunt, what better than a henchman wearing red. look at the scalloped style collar. looks Christmasy to me. perfect. i wonder who it's supposed to be really. anyways, it will be perfect.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent ideas! Love the names.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks. in a couple of months i will be writing down all the ideas and trying to choose. it will be hard, but fun


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, it's getting closer to halloween everyone. a forum member made me a gift for my haunt, it is fabulous. i'm going to have to post a picture. thanks








she took a box and painted it black and detailed it in white, then put a hand in it and little battery operated lights going around. it was very cute.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

everyone, just wanted to let you know i had a fantastic halloween. we only ended up having 4 full days and 3 half days to set up. didn't even make a dent in all we had wanted to do. and left us little time to find all the props we had planned to use. but still, only we knew that. thanks to everyone who contributed their ideas and thoughts. down the road we plan on repeating all our themes, so ideas here will be put forth once again in the future. hope you all had as fun as i did, i didn't want it to end......so here's to next year. 

guess i will start a new thread. i have a black and white theme in mind. are you afraid of shadows? your own shadow perhaps?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had fun, even though it was for a shorter time than usual. You theme for next year sounds pretty interesting too. My plan is to rotate the main theme every 4 years. But I also have a bunch of smaller vignettes that I put in various rooms or areas that don't go with the theme at all!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so pib, what is your plan for your main theme next year?


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

How is it that I have not once seen this thread before? I'm about to bust a gut laughing at some of the incredible ideas! Hallo, if you revisit this theme then I vote for a pet rat, as mutant as possible, to correspond to a Christmas mouse.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, i like that idea blue frog. i also had suggested a frog named mistletoad. i loved that too. i have a light up frog that even has a christmas hat on, didn't have time to find it. if i had, i think i would have drawn up a toad house with it's name written on it. now a rat house with Christmas mouse on it would be cute too. each kid could have their own pet. thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hallo, My main theme for the side patio next year is "Midnight Carnival." The scariest show on earth! I am planning a ringmaster, clowns, rotten candy vendor, and a small sideshow. I have already collected most of the items I need for the props, and even started a couple of them, like the main sign and the candy vendor. I also want to make a little skeleton circus monkey, and some sideshow banners.

I still want to have the witch porch, since the Gemmy witch is my only life-size animated prop, and everyone really got a kick out of her this year.

The guest bath always gets transformed, and I haven't decided whether to go with the mad lab again, or the vampire bat's lair, clown dressing room, or witches bath. What do you think?

The dining area is going to be the "Zombie Feeding Area." I have already made the sign and have my zombie babies ready to go. Also got a couple cool zombie masks & costumes at a yard sale this year. And I plan to use my silverplate serving pieces with severed fingers, eyeballs, etc.

Upstairs windows are going to feature werewolves and little red riding hood trying to get away from them, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i vote for clown dressing room, that sounds fun. i love your upstairs window idea. 
i did a circus theme one year, it was one of my best years. i like the name you have chosen and some of your haunt ideas. you will have fun going with this one.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I'm doin' a total 180 degrees next year....my boys want "Fallout Apocalypse" . So start looking for barrels, toxic waste signs/tape, I have tons of zombies, need hazmat suits,gasmasks, etc. 
Plan to "fry" up my pumpkins (look rotted and radioactive) too... Its just not Halloween without them .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like a fun challenge matrix. what was your theme again this year?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

my theme was just "oleander Hills cemetery" one taste sleep forever (our street is has alot of oleander which is poisonous...thus the idea)

But if you saw my new thread, after seeing all these pirate themes, maybe Pirates of Chernobyl??? (lol)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Reading posts on line for many years now.... it seems as if mixing Christmas and Halloween .. has never really "Worked". Worked as far as making enough business, as measured as customer numbers or income.
I am not saying that You couldn't make it work or work well enough to suit your expectations, which you may well accomplish.
A great many people of all ilks stressed to me that my idea 26 years ago of creating the haunted house I have owned for these last 25 years wouldn't, couldn't "Work" either. Long hours and hard work proved them wrong. "LUCK" also helped. (Do we make our own luck?)


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ahem, where are the separate brainstorming threads for these great new themes?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

gym, my haunt was a hit. just as nightmare before Christmas and the grinch are hits. all the tot that came through loved it. 
yes, matrix, where is this thread you are talking about? i would love to check it out.


----------

